# Hello from India



## abhishek564 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello everyone , I'm from India .
Looking for help for setting up a home theatre .
Already have one but it's low quality ( both AV).

Didn't do any research before buying my current setup rather I had gone for something very cheap.
So now I want to upgrade to a better system .
Currently I have a Sony HTiB 1000w with inbuilt DVD player ( the sound is not sufficient )
I don't understand one thing when I listen to music on it it sounds amazing ...but for movies I've to put it to full volume to hear the dialogues clearly.

And a sharp projector 5 years old ( max resolution is 575p)
So basically I now require a 1080p resolution projector and a good home theatre system which can be upgrade able . The present setup is not upgradable it doesn't even have a blu ray player !!
PlEase help me how to get started . I've have little idea about all this .


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to HTS! :wave:

I would suggest posting in our home theater recommendations sub forum. You are sure to get plenty of suggestions there.

Enjoy your time with us on the forums and be sure to subscribe to our newsletter!


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Home Theater Shack. I agree that posting your questions in the home theater recommendations forum will get you going.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

abhishek564 said:


> Hello everyone , I'm from India .
> Looking for help for setting up a home theatre .
> Already have one but it's low quality ( both AV).
> 
> ...


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. As many of us are not familiar with the offerings available in India, could you provide us with what brands you have access to? I imagine in a city as cosmopolitan as Delhi that there are a number of retailers. In addition, what is the budget you are allocating for this upgrade?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## abhishek564 (Jan 22, 2013)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Welcome to HTS. As many of us are not familiar with the offerings available in India, could you provide us with what brands you have access to? I imagine in a city as cosmopolitan as Delhi that there are a number of retailers. In addition, what is the budget you are allocating for this upgrade?
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hello there !
I'm planning to get every thing from the US ..I've a relative there who's coming to India soon ...so that's not a problem.
Budget would be 1500$ for sound system and 1000$ for video .


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

abhishek564 said:


> Hello there !
> I'm planning to get every thing from the US ..I've a relative there who's coming to India soon ...so that's not a problem.
> Budget would be 1500$ for sound system and 1000$ for video .


Hello,
$1500 will represent a huge upgrade over the HTIB that you are currently using. I would purchase a pair of these Klipsch Icon WF-35's that are now available for $540 a pair. They retail for $3000 a pair according to Klipsch's website and Newegg has it at $1500 a pair.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780082
http://www.klipsch.com/wf-35-floorstanding-speaker

While some find issue with Klipschs being too forward, I find with proper positioning and the use of soft materials in the room that much of the edge can be attenuated. They sound fantastic for Home Theater, are amazingly efficient, feature an African Wood Veneer that is quite attractive, and are simply a great value.

The matching surrounds are available for $340 a pair:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780087
And here is the matching Center Channel for $180: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780085
Total for the 5 speakers $1060. MSRP is $2800 or $4300 if the MSRP on the Klipsch Website is accurate.

Newegg also has a blazing deal on their Reference RW-12 Subwoofer for $349 that retails for $999.
Add this AVR for $269 and you will be set:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
Total MSRP is around $6000 and the total is $1780. You could spend less on an AVR to come closer to $1500, but the 609 offers excellent Video Processing, an outstanding amplifier stage, THX Post Processing and Certification all for a fantastic price.

For a Front Projector, the Optoma HD20 is an excellent value and is available for $799 at Amazon:http://www.amazon.com/Optoma-HD20-Definition-Theater-Projector/dp/B002G0CWSU
This would also help you come closer to your stated budget being $200 less than what you specified.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Good to have you aboard! :T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Home Theater Shack, glad to have you with us!

Thread moved to the Home Theater System Recommendations forum.


----------



## abhishek564 (Jan 22, 2013)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> $1500 will represent a huge upgrade over the HTIB that you are currently using. I would purchase a pair of these Klipsch Icon WF-35's that are now available for $540 a pair. They retail for $3000 a pair according to Klipsch's website and Newegg has it at $1500 a pair.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780082
> http://www.klipsch.com/wf-35-floorstanding-speaker
> ...


Thanks for that comprehensive response ...will take sometime to sink in, will decide soon though !


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum:T.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome to the Shack. You will get all the help you need here, don't hesitate to ask.


----------

